# Was Jaws 3 filmed here?



## DOOM1001

I'm watching Jaws 3 on cable right now,I've seen it before and always thought it was filmed in either Sea World San Diego or possibly San Antonio since the park just doesn't look much like it does now.So I decided to look it up online and the few places that say where it was filmed say in Orlando.If that's true the park looks VERY different from today's Sea world Orlando.Does anybody know for sure where it was filmed?


----------



## BroadcastNewsMSU

According to IMDB, it was filmed at SeaWorld in Orlando as well as Universal-owned property in Orlando (what is now Universal Studios Florida).  But it definitely was not filmed at SeaWorld San Antonio.  Jaws III was released in 1983, but SeaWorld San Antonio did not open until 1988.


----------



## DOOM1001

I've been to Sea World so many times since like the mid 1990's and have seen this movie several times and I always thought it was probably in San Diego,but that park is next to the ocean and you just don't see that in the movie.Right now I'm seeing little things that do tell me it was filmed in  SWO like the location of the Bayside Stadium on the lake, some of the building locations,but it's amazing how different the park looks!!


----------



## phamton

Parts of Jaws 3-D was filmed at Orlando's Sea World Aquatic Park.


----------



## Delphis

Yeah it's been really neat to see how Sea World Orlando has changed over the years, especially since Anhueser-Busch bought the parks. It's been 21 yrs for me as a very frequent visitor. If you go to the guest relations office(inside the park) at Sea World Orlando, they have a timeline of different shows and events(via pics/dates) from the parks past to the current times rolling along the walls above the seating area.


----------



## DTop

That'd be the Guest Services office across from Shamu's Emporium, not the Guest Relations window and I wish they'd put that time line, or something like it in a more prominent place because I think it'd be interesting to a lot of people if they could only locate it more easily.


----------



## Shells9

If you take the Predators Tour, they will show you one area that was used in the filming where Dennis Quaid identifies a body. There was a sign in the background that has a spelling error and they have left it there, just for posterity. It is at the very end of the tour, in the back part of the Shark Encounter.


----------



## sbplayer2410

wow this is all very interesting, i will have to re-watch Jaws 3 before i go to Seaworld Orlando this July and see if i can find the stuff you all are talking about. Im going there for a week in the advanced career camp so i will definately ask about it.


----------



## iHEARTflorida

its amazing isnt it, i have watched parts of jaws 3, and seaworld has changed loads of the years, when walking across the wooden bridge to get to the shamu stadium, i always like "arr jaws is under here somewhere" lol


----------



## sbplayer2410

lol, i cant wait to go again, im obsessed with seaworld, i think im going to move to florida (from Mass) and go to UCF just so i can go to school near SW and hopefully get a job. I want to be a Vet specializing in Marine animals, so i just love it there


----------



## Nellas Elensar

While on vacation to SWO in 2005, my parents and I took the Predators tour.  While inside the Shark Encounter building, our guide told us that one of the rooms and a sign located near the exit of the building (not the actual attraction exit, but behind the scenes) were used in JAWS III.  I've also heard that the film people used Stingray Lagoon for a scene, as well.

Nellas Elensar


----------

